# Sharpening Chinese Cleaver



## Rayuela (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi,

I bought one of those CCK Chinese cleavers (a no.3 vegetable cleaver) in a local shop and it came without any sort of edge at all. So I put a fairly standard 15-20° edge on it, but I was wondering of any of you experts could chip in with some advice. What do you do? Acuter angle + micro-bevel? Like me? Something different. Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## echerub (Mar 1, 2014)

This might not be much help, but I sharpen a few cleavers now and then and I have absolutely no idea what angle I've got on it. Nothing particularly acute, just what seems appropriate for the knife - although admittedly the height on a cleaver means whatever that angle is feels a little different than with other knives. I have not experienced any need to put on microbevels on my cleavers.


----------



## Rayuela (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank echerub. That's more or less what I did - just sharpened it by eye (it's quite hard because it's so tall) - and it cuts fine. I just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.


----------



## vicv (Mar 1, 2014)

same thing I do. Just sharpen it. Microbevels are silly:biggrin:


----------

